# [Solved] Nie działa zintegrowana k. sieciowa Nvidii MCP 55

## wlos

Witam

Próbuję zmusić do działania zintegrowaną kartę sieciową 

Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a3)

Sterownik forcedeth mam w jajku jako moduł.

Przy próbie podniesienia interfejsu 

/etc/init.d/net.eth0

dostaję błąd

network interface eth0 does not exist

Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                                                   [ !! ]

 ERROR:  net.eth0 failed to start

W logach nic więcej nie mam.

lsmod pokazuje, że forcedeth jest załadowany.

W necie znalazłem podobny wątek, mówiący aby wywalić moduł i załadować z parametrami

rmmod forcedeth

modprobe forcedeth msi=0 msix=0

ale nic to nie zmieniło.

Nie wiem, czy to istotne ale w kompie mam jeszcze jedną sieciówkę Realtek'a 8029(as) (ona działa bez problemów) no ale ma działać jeszcze ta druga.

Jakieś pomysły?Last edited by wlos on Sat Apr 03, 2010 12:45 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## wlos

może się przyda

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r6 x86_64)                  

=================================================================                                                 

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r6-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_5600+-with-gentoo-1.12.13    

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 03 Apr 2010 10:00:01 +0000                                                                

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                                      

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                                      

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4-r1                                                                

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0_beta1                                                                                  

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                                     

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                                                      

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                                       

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                                

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3                                                       

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                                      

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2, 4.3.4                                                                                 

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                                       

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                                       

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                                    

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                                           

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 skype-eula PUEL"                                                                 

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                      

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"                                                                                      

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                       

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi alsa amarok amd64 apache2 arts bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cscope cxx dbus divx dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread extramodules ffmpeg firefox fortran ftp gcj gd gdbm gnome gnutls gpm hal iconv imap imlib java jikes jpeg kde maildir mailwrapper matroska memlimit mime mmx modules mozdevelop mp3 mp4 mplayer mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pcre php pic png pppd python qt3support quicktime rar readline realmedia reflection ruby semantic-desktop session spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl sysfs syslog tcl tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode usb videos vorbis webkit wmp wxwindows xcomposite xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## wlos

Dobra sam sobie odpowiem, choć do końca nie rozumiem czemu dostawałem akurat taki error.

W logach znalazłem coś takiego

kernel: udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth2

ale u mnie /etc/init.d/net.eth2 nie istnieje

jednak

ifconfig eth2 

coś wyświetlało

więc w /etc/init.d zrobiłem 

ln -s net.lo net.eth2

zrestartowałem eth2 i dostał ip z dhcp

Potencjalna przyczyna?

w /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# PCI device 0x10de:0x0057 (forcedeth)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:14:85:62:dc:50", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

To prawdopodobnie zintegrowana karta z porzedniej płyty głównej!

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8029 (ne2k-pci)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:05:1c:14:f2:5e", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"

# PCI device 0x10de:0x0373 (forcedeth)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1d:7d:d8:d7:95", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth2"

----------

## SlashBeast

/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  mozesz wywalic i po reboocie Twoja karta powinna byc jako eth0.

----------

## wlos

Tak się teraz zastanawiam.. co dokładnie wczytuje te skrypty..

jak robię

/etc/init.d/udev restart

dostaję error

 The udev init-script is written for baselayout-2!

 * Please do not use it with baselayout-1!.

 * ERROR:  udev failed to start

Kiedyś miałem baselayout2 ale potem wróciłem do 1 (nie bez problemów).

----------

